# African hunt



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

Critter's post reminded me I never posted any pics

here are a few,while not as successful as Critter, fun was had none the less...







I also took a blesbuck and a smaller warthog with a rifle.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It looks like you did pretty good. 

If there are more animals that you want it will give you a excuse to go back.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Impressive kudu!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Love that kudu! Looks like he has good mass and fairly deep curls. Did you measure him? 52-53"?


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

johnnycake said:


> Love that kudu! Looks like he has good mass and fairly deep curls. Did you measure him? 52-53"?


I should measure him. my guess is near 50 but I have not put a tape on it.

and critter, yes there are more animals, would love to land a black wildebeest, gemsbuck and a maybe an eland. but not sure if I will every have the opportunity to make it back, we will see.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome! Congratulations! Kudu looks like a big fella! All with a bow, no less!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

you shoot em from a blind?


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

35whelen said:


> you shoot em from a blind?


yes these were taken from blinds.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

Since I posted regarding my second trip I figured I should share some of the photos















warthog is not impressive but was part of the package and taken on the last day. The outfitter was top notch. This time all was with rifle. I also took a hartebeest but it was less than impressive.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Africa is a place I can’t wait to experience!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooler than the other side of the pillow. Thanks for sharing.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That top gemsbok with the curved horn is quite unique. 

I wanted to shoot a bull that had a broken one but the PH wouldn't let me. He told me that he was a good breeder and then most hunters didn't want a broken horn gemsbok. 

I still need to go back for a warthog.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Good stuff

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

